

Write and maintain your blogger.com-blog as text-files in your source repository - maggit
http://bitbucket.org/maghoff/blog/wiki/Home

======
e40
maggit: thanks. This looks very useful!

~~~
maggit
I'm glad you think so!

Feel free to add issues to the issue-tracker :)

